#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-13
<julien1428> Astro7467: I was referring to a new build based on 16.10.
<PlainDave> I've found that Mate somewhat bogs my slow computer down a bit, as opposed to Ubuntu with Unity/Gnome. Otherwise, I love Ubuntu w/ Mate.
 * nomic just moved back to  xubuntu from mint/mate 
<nomic> was too slow
<julien1428> Anybody have any idea if ubuntu mate for pi will receive the 17.04 update?
<nomic> 17.04 is in a few years yet
<nomic> ok
<nomic> april
<nomic> i think its probable julien1428
<ubuntu-mate> .
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: Hi, can I go ahead and commit the fix to this bug that I reported, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-settings/+bug/1577715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577715 in ubuntu-mate-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-mate.gschema.override should begin with a "nn_" number" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alkisg> ...directly in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-settings ?
<alkisg> Would you prefer a merge request instead?
<flexiondotorg> alkisg Not yet.
<flexiondotorg> The issue really need fixing in Debian and the plan is to do that after Debian 9 is released.
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: there are 2 files affected; one is in debian, the other is in that bzr branch, ubuntu-specific
<alkisg> Also, we'll need an SRU for Xenial in any case, and that SRU schedule isn't related to the debian release cycle...
<alkisg> I can do the work involved; I just don't want to step on any toes, so if you just mention how you would like me to do things, I'll do them that way
<flexiondotorg> If we number the override in ubuntu-mate-default-settings it will be overridden by the file from Debian.
<alkisg> We can set a priority from dh_installgsettings
<alkisg> And the file from debian will be in the SRU
<flexiondotorg> alkisg OK, if you preper a merge proposal that would be great :-)
<alkisg> So that one will have the correct priority as well
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: cool, so, for ubuntu-specific things I'll file merge requests on launchpad, and the related SRUs for debian things. Now for the debian packaging fixes, so that they're fixed in stretch, would you like me to file them in bugs.debian.org, or maybe send a merge request there too?
<alkisg> Where is that packaging maintained, in anonscm?
<flexiondotorg> alkisg The maintainer in Debian is sunweaver.
<alkisg> Cool, I'll ping him, thanks,
<flexiondotorg> alkisg Thanks for helping.
<alkisg> I'll be spending the next couple of months filing bugs / sending patches etc for mate, so it'll be best to do it in the most effective way :)
<alkisg> np; thank you for your awesome work too
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: by the way, the debian packaging provides a specific ubuntu-mate.gschema.override for ubuntu, why do we additionally have an mate-ubuntu.gschema.override?
<alkisg> Can't we just tell sunweaver to merge it to his debian packaging?
<flexiondotorg> alkisg Before my time, so can't say why there is mate-ubuntu.gschema.override.
<flexiondotorg> But I don't want to merge the overrides for Ubuntu into the Debian packaging.
<flexiondotorg> All Ubuntu branding/settings I want to maintain in Ubuntu where is can be updated at will.
<flexiondotorg> And not requiring sponsorship in Debian.
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: the ubuntu packaging is already in debian
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: if you want to remove that, then I should file a different bug report
<alkisg> Now you have ubuntu packaging in both debian and in ubuntu
<alkisg> What I'm saying is, there's no reason to have it in 2 places
<flexiondotorg> Well, there is.
<alkisg> If you want the ubuntu settings to be in the debian packaging, you need to merge ubuntu-mate.gschema.override into mate-ubuntu.gschema.override
<flexiondotorg> The overrides in Debian give you somewhat sane default for MATE when it is installed on Ubuntu.
<alkisg> If you want the ubuntu settings to be in the ubuntu packaging, you need to merge mate-ubuntu.gschema.override into ubuntu-mate.gschema.override
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: the debian packaging has an "if"
<flexiondotorg> The are MATE defaults, not Ubuntu MATE defaults.
<alkisg> If installing on debian, use the debian file
<alkisg> If installing on ubuntu, use the ubuntu file
<alkisg> They have a different file there just for us
<flexiondotorg> I do not wish to maintain the Ubuntu MATE branding/settings in Debian :-)
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: but currently you do
<alkisg> That's what I'm saying
<alkisg> I don't know who wrote debian/rules that way
<alkisg> But they wrote it so that the ubuntu maintainer would maintain the ubuntu settings in the debian package
<flexiondotorg> Indeed.
<flexiondotorg> But I do not want to do that.
<alkisg> Right, so we have to file a bug report in debian to change that,
<flexiondotorg> And I think that capability was added by the previous maintainers.
<alkisg> to tell them to delete all ubuntu references in debian/rules, and copy them to our ubuntu-mate packaging
<flexiondotorg> alkisg Hold up a sec.
<flexiondotorg> Let me explains.
<alkisg> (we're doing the same thing in LTSP, so I know how this goes...)
<flexiondotorg> mate-ubuntu.gschema.override has a purpose.
<flexiondotorg> Those people install MATE, not Ubuntu MATE, on Ubuntu will get somewhat sane default for MATE.
<alkisg> Of course. But what is the purpose of ubuntu-mate.gschema?
<flexiondotorg> For example installing mate-desktop-environment-core on Xubuntu.
<alkisg> Wait, are you saying that installing mate on xubuntu will give me different defaults from ubuntu-mate?
<flexiondotorg> The purpose of ubuntu-mate.gschema.override is to provide the Ubuntu MATE branding and settings, specifically for Ubuntu MATE.
<alkisg> Why would that be the case?
<flexiondotorg> alkisg I depends how you install MATE.
<flexiondotorg> The Ubuntu MATE meta packages (created from seeds are) ubuntu-mate-core and ubuntu-mate-desktop.
<flexiondotorg> Those do not install mate-desktop-environment-core
<flexiondotorg> I do not want mate-desktop-environment-core in Ubuntu MATE.
<flexiondotorg> Ubuntu MATE is not a "pure" MATE implementation. It is augmented.
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate-default-settings: /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/ubuntu-mate.gschema.override
<alkisg> mate-desktop-environment-core: /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/mate-ubuntu.gschema.override
<flexiondotorg> Yes.
<alkisg> Which of those 2 are in ubuntu-mate and which of those in xubuntu with mate?
<alkisg> I have both of them, in ubuntu-mate
<flexiondotorg> alkisg It depends.
<flexiondotorg> If you install mate-desktop-environment-core on Xubuntu then only /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/mate-ubuntu.gschema.override is present.
<flexiondotorg> If you install ubuntu-mate-core then both are present, but ubuntu-mate-default-settings overrides mate-desktop-environment-core.
<flexiondotorg> Because alphanumerically is comes later.
<alkisg> mate-ubuntu.gschema.override only has 16 lines, while ubuntu-mate.gschema.override has 173
<alkisg> So in the first case, xubuntu wouldn't really have the appropriate mate settings
<flexiondotorg> So, my concern with use nn_ prefixed (which I understand is the correct convention) is that the Ubuntu MATE overrides get overridden by the those shipped in the Debian packaging.
<alkisg> It sounds strange to me, but if that's an actual use case, ok
<flexiondotorg> alkisg MATE would have the correct settings on Xubuntu because MATE ships defaults.
<alkisg> Both should be renamed, with 10_ in front
<flexiondotorg> I agree, but should be renamed for nn_ prefixes.
<alkisg> I still haven't understood what is the use case to only have mate-ubuntu.gschema.override installed, but anyway,
<flexiondotorg> But the Debian change has to land first otherwise the Ubuntu MATE settings will be overridden where the same keys are set in both.
<alkisg> so if they both are renamed properly, then there's no reason for concern, correct?
<alkisg> Right
<flexiondotorg> Correct.
<alkisg> So, the debian change will need to go to zesty first, because of the debian freeze,
<alkisg> then, SRU'ed to 16.04,
<alkisg> and finally the ubuntu change can land
<alkisg> Sounds like a plan?
<flexiondotorg> In order to SRU, both packages need updating in 16.04.
<alkisg> Do you mean in 17.04 there?
<alkisg> SRUs need to appear in zesty first, yes
<alkisg> So both of the fixes need to get applied to 17.04 first, and then both to be SRUed to 16.04, but the debian one need to be SRUed first (or, both of them together)
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: OK, the two bug reports are ready to be committed to zesty:
<alkisg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mate-desktop-environment/+bug/1672332
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1672332 in mate-desktop-environment (Ubuntu) "mate-ubuntu.gschema.override should begin with a "nn_" number" [Undecided,New]
<alkisg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-settings/+bug/1577715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577715 in ubuntu-mate-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-mate.gschema.override should begin with a "nn_" number" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lhtd> Hey I made a sudo apt-get update. This distro of ubuntu has the shortes list of PPA included. Really great !
<christ_> faty ubuntu mate on rpi3 . how to become lose weight?
<christ_> faty ubuntu mate on rpi3 . how to lose weight?
<christ_> hello guys
<ouroumov> lhtd, by default only the ubuntu archive is included, isn't it the same with other official derivatives?
<ubuntu-mate> hep
<ubuntu-mate> help
<lhtd> what an impatient person
<pulim> hi all - running into very basic problem trying to install php 5.6 and phpmyadmin.
<pulim> When I try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php
<pulim> I get ERROR: '~git-core' user or team does not exist.
<pulim> Then if I do :  ping -c3 us.archive.ubuntu.com
<pulim> I get an error: unknown host us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ouroumov> hi pulim
<ouroumov> This looks like two separate issues.
<ouroumov> pulim, first do you have git installed?
<pietro> o
<sachin> Hello guys, earlier today I installed xfce4 and gnome-desktop environment on my ubuntu mate 16.04, I removed those just now and my pop up notification is messed up. Any idea whats the issue?
<Burazen> Just a quick question, what email client do you use?
<Burazen> What integrates well with Ubuntu Mate for you?
<ouroumov> Burazen, I don't know if it "integrates", but I use Thunderbird
<alkisg> sachin: ideally, all desktop environments would properly cooperate with each other, in practise it's best to only have one of them installed
<alkisg> (or, be ready to file bug reports for whatever issues arise
<sachin> I know that... I logged in using mate and I saw I had xfce like notification pop up. Then I uninstalled both xfce and gnome, now struck with messed up pop ups.
<ouroumov> sachin, does the "notify-send blabla" command does something?
<sachin> yeah it does.. but not the way it used to. I cant even change position of pop-up or notification pop up theme.
<sachin> I doubt it is remain of gnome..
<pulim> hi ouroumov
<alkisg> There's notify-osd and notification-daemon, those two fight with each other on various flavors
<pulim> it is two separate issues - it seems the first thing is to configure ubuntu so that it can reach outside websites.
<pulim> unfortunately I did not set up the DNS, so I am waiting on some advise from IT people
<ouroumov> pulim, DNS should be automatically configured if you're using DHCP, are you using static addressing?
<sachin> I removed both notify-osd and notification-daemon
<pulim> ouroumov, yup - static
<ouroumov> pulim, so for starters go to The Network Connection settings, select your ethernet connection, click "edit", go to IPv4 settings and add the google DNS servers 8.8.4.4 and 8.8.8.8 or whatever DNS server your ISP provides.
<sachin> uninstalled notification-daemon and notify-osd and REbooted , problem solved.
<sachin> thanks for help.
<Burazen> ouroumov i was thinking anything but the thunderbird, i forgot to say that. Im looking for suggestions.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-14
<alumno__> holi
<Calfret> Hello
<Dekkard> a
<nicklas_> i happened to remove the emblems on the default icons in home. is there any way to get the emblems back in mate?
<crackers_> I just tried to install ubuntu alongside windows 7, having already installed windows.  I didn't see an "install alongside windows 7" option and the only other options were to erase the disk or some other option. I chose the other option and it seems to be working, but will there be some negative consequences to this?
<mengyang> hi'
<mengyang> Hi have anyone?
<Burazen> Hello
<mengyang> My name is MengyangLi
<mengyang> What time are you
<mengyang> I come from China.
<mengyang> oh No
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ozmage> hello
<ozmage> on this last build
<ozmage> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/daily-live/pending/zesty-desktop-amd64.iso
<ozmage> is mate 1.18 ?
<ozmage> i have it compiled on gentoo but has too many problems
<ozmage> hello someone can hear me ?
<ouroumov> hi ozmage
<ozmage> hello
<ozmage> are you on zesty ?
<ouroumov> ozmage, afaik flexiondotorg hopes to get 1.18 into 17.04 Beta2, I don't think it's there yet.
<ozmage> ok
<ozmage> i see
<flexiondotorg> Currently testing final builds.
<ozmage> ok
<ozmage> with gentoo  with the -9999 ebuilds portage grabs from git
<ozmage> and is not complete
<ozmage> is just vanilla
<ozmage> no patches no fixes
<ozmage> nothing
<ozmage> at least no build failure
<ergosomnic> Does anyone know where terminal configuration settings are kept? In a flat file that I can edit, maybe?
<eso4a> marica
<eso4a_> m
<alkisg> ergosomnic: run this : dconf watch /
<alkisg> Then play with whatever settings you want, and you'll see dconf telling you where they are stored in gsettings
<eso4a_> DKOLED
<eso4a_> D
<eso4a_> D
<eso4a_> HOLA
<eso4a_> SOY ANDREA
<eso4a_> JEJW3JERJE
<eso4a__> su hermaano
<eso4a_> ERESTONTICA
<eso4a__> waoi
<eso4a__> wapo
<eso4a__> vacilea
<alkisg> Stop it
<eso4a_> TIENES UN ORNITORRINCO
<alkisg> Go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<eso4a__> vaciloa culo que ve culo que explota
<eso4a_> MAÑAANA NOS COMEMOS OTRO BOCADILLO
<eso4a_> JEJEJEJE
<eso4a_> JEJEJEE
<eso4a__> ojala
<eso4a__> wapa
<eso4a__> tk
<alkisg> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<eso4a__> what the hell????????????????????'''
<alkisg> A kick here please? ^
<torera> ee
<torera> ee
<alkisg> Stop spamming
<torera> acholchi
<alkisg> !ops
<torera> who are  u
<eso4a> MIGEL CABESA
<torera> jaj
<ozmage> im waiting for ubuntu mate 1.18 in the meanwhile im here http://imgur.com/a/JDsaP
<ergosomnic>  alkisg, thanks for the dconf command. I miss flat file configd, though. *sigh*
<alkisg> ergosomnic: there's also dconf-editor to edit gsettings visually
<alkisg> I like that it's a binary file. I don't like that they don't expose a text interface, like the kernel does with /sys
<alkisg> So they could have a virtual file  system that we could poke, for example in ~/.config/gsettings/*
<ergosomnic> is there a way to "export" dconf settings, so that I can use my beautifully configured terminal profiles on another system?
<vlt> ergosomnic: There's ~/.config/dconf/user which I have transferred successfully in the past.
<alkisg> ergosomnic: dconf dump / > out => saves everything, dconf load / < out => restores everything
<alkisg> You can also put a specific path intead of /
<alkisg> *instead
<ergosomnic> Awesome! Dump and load is what I was looking for. thanks
<vlt> alkisg: Wow, thank you!
<alkisg> np :)
<boopathi> h
<caine> hiii
<ouroumov_> hi caine
<caine> how are uu....
<caine> sir
<ouroumov_> I'm fine. Do you have a specific issue you need help with?
<caine> i just wats to know the mistakes which forensic investigators done during forensic investigation can u help me
<ouroumov_> !ot | caine
<ubottu> caine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<caine> ok sir
<caine> thx
<caine> best tool for signature detection in caine OS
<ergosomnic> Under System->Advanced->Miscellaneous->RAM Disk there is a setting for "Periodic RRD Backup" that takes an integer. Does anyone know what that means? X backups per day/hour/minute? One backup per X days/hours/minute?
<ergosomnic> Never mimind!!! I posted ion the wrong board
<ergosomnic> Doh!
<andres_> saapbbeeen
<Eightynine> When MATE 1.18 will be available in Ubuntu MATE?
<mateus> hi all
<mateus> is there blustaks ok linuxx mate
<mate|65259> hello people, i am very new to ubuntu. i am way behind the curve. i have a question if anyone can help. i have a hacker that has turned my life upside down . a friend suggested ubuntu "because it doesnt get visus" well its way worse. on top of my ignorance he has taken a2 routers the bios from 3 computers few cell phones. help!!
<mate|65259> sorry guys, i got kicked off
<nomic> just ask questions
<kevr> does Ubuntu MATE use a different kernel for armv7 than ubuntus?
<nomic> cos its x86 vs arm processor kevr
<nomic> arm = different architecture -- is arm processor.. your average ubuntu is for x86 (intel)
<nomic> is different instruction set, from the basis
<nomic>  x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nomic>  armv7l GNU/Linux
<nomic> x86
<nomic> arm
<nomic> totally different build - the 'object  files' (assembly) = for different instruction set
<nomic> PC = x86
<nomic> = intel/amd
<nomic> although I believe intel  stopped producing x86 late  last  year
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-15
<ozmage> flexiondotorg, hello on your final testing builds you get something like this ? https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-sensors-applet/issues/41
<ozmage> on mate 1.18 ?
<inpadmin> Hi
<alkisg> Hello
<inpadmin> is it possible to domain login with ubuntu mate?
<alkisg> Yes
<inpadmin> can you please guide me ?
<alkisg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<inpadmin> or else share documents
<inpadmin> ok
<inpadmin> Hi
<alkisg> Hello again
<inpadmin> is there any GUI base utility in ubuntu which help me to domain login
<inpadmin> ?
<alkisg> I don't know, wait to see if someone else knows of any GUIs
<inpadmin> actually i'm not feeling safe to make changes in smb.conf file
<alkisg> You can take a backup :)
<plaindave> I'd love to know what percentage of MATE users use which version?
<plaindave> So, is it pronounced MAH-tay?
<ztxgpsman> i prefer "mayte"
<torera> hi
<torera> hi
<torera> hi
<torera> hi
<torera> esta vola
<plaindave> lol
<lhtd> hey guys, what would be the best way to install pip (python) to fit at best the already installed stuff in ubuntu mate ?
<lhtd> useless question: apt-get install python3-pip
<lhtd> Cheers !!
<ouroumov> plaindave, I'm not sure it's possible to know.
<plaindave> well, I watched a video of a guy installing the brisk menu, and he pronounced it MAH-tay, but you're probably right.
<lhtd> It's pronounced mate, The "E" as the "E" in End or Empire
<plaindave> okay cool
<lhtd> plaindave, it comes from this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mate_(beverage)
<ouroumov> Yay MATE 1.18 has landed in Alpha 2
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, will you be updating the layouts to use Brisk menu for 17.04 ?
<alkisg> Also, is 16.04 going to get 1.18 via the ppa? :)
<ouroumov> I dig the GTK3 tooltips
<ouroumov> alkisg, do you know if a theme problem in Firefox is something that should be reported as a bug?
<alkisg> ouroumov, I don't know what you're tralking about...
<alkisg> talking
<ouroumov> As in, the text input field in launchpad is unreadable when using BlackMate theme
<ouroumov> Is it the theme's fault or Firefox's ?
<alkisg> Ah, I'm always using the default theme, except for marco, where it's unreadable
<alkisg> *except for pluma
<alkisg> Meh, I'm still sleeping :D
<alkisg> Which reminds me, I should file a bug report about it
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, do you know if there's something to be done about that? https://i.imgur.com/mTxq1uQ.png
<ouroumov> (This is what happens to not-styled input fields in firefox when using BlackMATE theme)
<ouroumov> a11y-wise, not ideal.
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov First I want to get my upload rights extended so I can land latest Brisk in the 17.04 archive.
<flexiondotorg> If I can get that done promptly, I'd like to look a creating layouts that incorporate brisk.
<ouroumov> Cool
<flexiondotorg> Not sure if that will land in 17.04. Certainly an objective for 17.10.
<flexiondotorg> As for Firefox black borders, it is known. And next on the list of tasks.
<flexiondotorg> Basically theme fixes are going to be the focus for the next week or so.
<ouroumov> Awesome, thanks for all the work you're doing.
<flexiondotorg> Well, the theme work Ubuntu MATE is funding. All I'm doing it creating a list of issues that need fixing :-)
<ouroumov> On that note,
<ouroumov> I'm not sure if you've seen this: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/areas-of-improvement-a-quick-recap/10632
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: will we get mate 1.18 in 16.04 via the ppa?
<flexiondotorg> No.
<flexiondotorg> Too much work and risk of breakage.
<alkisg> OK
<alkisg> Ouch, all the lines in /usr/share/applications/mate-mimeapps.list are wrong, they shouldn't and in ;
<alkisg> Now xdg-open breaks because of it
<alkisg> It tries to find "/usr/share/applications/pluma.desktop;" which doesn't exist because of the ;
<alkisg> *end in ;
<alkisg> xdg-mime query default text/plain
<alkisg> pluma.desktop;
<alkisg> That should return pluma.desktop without the ';'
<alkisg> On the other hand, this is correct: /usr/share/mate/applications/defaults.list
<alkisg> $ dpkg -L ubuntu-mate-default-settings | grep list
<alkisg> /usr/share/applications/mate-mimeapps.list
<alkisg> /usr/share/mate/applications/defaults.list
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: can we just drop the first one; it's a syntax error anyway, it never worked right, it just caused issues
<flexiondotorg> Do you mean drop /usr/share/applications/mate-mimeapps.list
<flexiondotorg> Or just correct it?
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: I think we can drop it
<alkisg> Is there any reason to have both of them?
<flexiondotorg> There was a time when I knew ;-)
<alkisg> Hehe
<flexiondotorg> I think this was based on how GNOME used to do it.
<alkisg> OK I'm filing a bug report, you can check it out when you have time
<alkisg> I'll provide info from strace too
<flexiondotorg> Thanks.
<alkisg> (i.e. where xdg-open checks for mime info)
<alkisg> np :)
<flexiondotorg> Is this in 16.04 and Zesty../ubuntu-mate-artwork_17.04.3_source.changes
<flexiondotorg> Oops.
<flexiondotorg> The issues in present in 16.04 and 17.04?
<flexiondotorg> It is not just related to an xdg-utils change?
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: let me check zesty, I have a vm...
<alkisg> I'm seeing it on 16.04 currently
<alkisg> $ xdg-mime query default text/plain
<alkisg> pluma.desktop;
<alkisg> This is how to verify if the bug exists, if it has ";" in the end there
<alkisg> Yup,  it's there in 17.04 too
<flexiondotorg> OK, I'm going to fix this in 17.04.
<flexiondotorg> Have you create a bug yet?
<alkisg> No I'm writing details..
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-settings/+bug/1673156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1673156 in ubuntu-mate-settings (Ubuntu) "Syntax error in /usr/share/applications/mate-mimeapps.list" [Undecided,New]
<plaindave> I changed a setting that maximizes all windows upon opening. I now want to change that back, but I've searched and searched all of the preferences and I can't find it.
<nomic> theres a command to do that
<plaindave> I did an apt-get update and upgrade, and now my sound isn't working. I'm running 16.10.
<lhtd> You can drag and drop a file to a tar.gz and it will be added to the tar.gz O_O  Amazing !
<swright> lhtd, cool, I'll need to try that
<plaindave> anyone else have that sound problem in 16.10?
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov I've added a new Panel layout called Pantheon, it uses Brisk Menu.
<flexiondotorg> I've also update MATE Tweak so it knows about the Pantheon layout and how to automatically poke settings to use Brisk.
<flexiondotorg> Those packages should land in the 17.04 archive a little later today.
<Guest47462> ll
<Guest47462> youe a
<Guest47462> asdasdasd
<Guest47462> dasd
<Guest47462> as
<Guest47462> das
<Guest47462> das
<Guest47462> d
<Guest47462> as
<Guest47462> das
<Guest47462> d
<Guest47462> asdas
<Guest47462> da
<Guest47462> sd
<Guest47462> asd
<Guest47462> as
<Guest47462> das
<Guest47462> d
<Guest47462> as
<Guest47462> das
<Guest47462> d
<Guest47462> asd
<Guest47462> as
<Guest47462> d
<Guest47462> as
<Guest47462> das
<Guest47462> das
<Guest47462> d
<Guest47462> as
<Guest47462> d
<matico> why sysinfo doesn't show the systemitems ?
<matico> why sysinfo doesn't show the systemitems ?
<eli_is_567> does anyone know if xyzware for davinchi printers work on here?
<matico> hi ely. r u a computer guy ?
<matico> why sysinfo doesn't show the systemitems ?
<Guest57765> Hi
<Guest57765> I've just installed Mate 16.04.2 , have you experienced no pheripherials not working after suspenssion?
<matico> yes , im asking why sysinfo doesn't show the systemitems ?
<matico> this is not working on mate17.04 too
<godswulwa> hi
<godswulwa> anybody here?
<godswulwa> I want to bring back classic Ubuntu design to Ubuntu Mate. What will I can do?
<godswulwa> I want to bring back classic Ubuntu design to Ubuntu Mate. What I can do?
<godswulwa> I want to bring back classic Ubuntu design to Ubuntu Mate. What can I do?
<nomic> erm
<nomic> you mean the unity desktop?
<nomic> not sure it runs on mate
<nomic> unity desktop = ubuntu
<nomic> mint gives you a choice of desktops - mint with mate desktop, mint with cinnamon, mint with xfce
<nomic> godswulwa
<godswulwa> You understand me right. Recently I have seen Ubuntu Mate with design entirely from classic Ubuntu. What did it was then?
<godswulwa> oh, I wil merely install Mint. Thanks for advice!
<ubuntu-mate> hey
<ubuntu-mate> I want to know what are the differences between ubuntu mate and ubuntu (normal) ?
<ubuntu-mate> besides ubuntu mate being lighter
<ali1234> ubuntu mate has mate
<Mikelevel> mate desktop vs unity desktop
<ubuntu-mate> it's similar to linux mint
<ubuntu-mate> right?
<Mikelevel> linux mint is cinnamon desktop
<ubuntu-mate> ahh...
<ubuntu-mate> i know they have a mate version
<ubuntu-mate> like linux mint mate
<ubuntu-mate> is it similar to ubuntu mate?
<Mikelevel> yes
<Mikelevel> same desktop
<ubuntu-mate> aha
<Mikelevel> different theme i think
<ubuntu-mate> I tried to install multiple distros on UEFI
<ubuntu-mate> but couldn't
<ubuntu-mate> i mean...it was installed on ssd but when i turned on the pc it said ''no bootable device''
<ubuntu-mate> even thought its been installed
<ubuntu-mate> i'm on usb now
<ubuntu-mate> someone told me to install grub or do it manually....
<Mikelevel> check your bios
<Mikelevel> this can help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<ubuntu-mate> by the way i got a question
<ubuntu-mate> the OS file are iso, right?
<ubuntu-mate> but when i use rufus it allows me to create a bootable stick using ''dd'' file
<ubuntu-mate> can i use that option ''dd'' with an iso file?
<ubuntu-mate> i don't know what it does though
<sixwheeledbeast> There's a Munity option in MATE for Unity like DE
<sixwheeledbeast> As for multiple distros question, I imagine a grub issue?
<chronotoss> Hey guys quick question, I'm looking through my key bindings and I see things like key "KP9" how do I figure out what key is "KP9"?
<Astro7467> a way to figure out the naming convention is to pick an unassigned action and try different key combinations to see how they look
<Astro7467>  KP=Key Pad?
<chronotoss> Ohh Didn't think of KeyPad being KP
<chronotoss> thanks Astro7467 sometimes you just need a diff view Haha!
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-16
<Bhasha> hi
<Bhasha> bhasha03@rediffmail.com <= my facebook friends :)
<Bhasha> add me
<sachin> Why does installing a new desktop environment or window manager mess up the notification daemon of ubuntu mate?
<sachin> I tried xfce, gnome and i3-wm, they all ruined the mate default notification layout.
<desas> hello
<vlt> Hello. I have a .rar archive that works perfectly fine with unar and unrar-free. When I open it with engrampa, in around 30% of the cases I get (number_of_files + 1) times "(engrampa:6699): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strchomp: assertion 'string != NULL' failed" and the list of files shown by engrampa is empty.
<vlt> Any idea what might cause this?
<vlt> (Ubuntu 16.04)
<alkisg> vlt: unrelated to your question, but, I just noticed that the shutdown button doesn't appear in ltsp fat clients in ubuntu-mate 16.04. Is it the same for you too?
<alkisg> Eh, only in the classic menu. While in the advanced menu, it's displayed fine and it works fine.
<vlt> alkisg: No, it's like the opposite here ;)  We don't have fat clients, only xrdp and we do have the shutdown button. How can we remove that?
<alkisg> If you don't have fat then you're talking about the ldm menu, not the mate-panel menu :)
<alkisg> Ah
<alkisg> It's xrdp, not xfreerdp :D
<alkisg> So you actually have mate-panel, but running on the server via vnc...
<vlt> alkisg: Correct.
<alkisg> OK, yeah that's unrelated to my issue :D
<vlt> In know. But do you happen to how we can remove ours?
<vlt> +know
<alkisg> With policykit
 * vlt imagines police kittens
<vlt> Sorry :-D
<alkisg> Hehe
<alkisg> There's a setting there that prohibits users from shutting down the server, when other users are logged in
<vlt> I think they can't even shut down the server when they are the only one logged in. Which is exactly what I want.
<alkisg> There's another setting for that
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: on a normal ubuntu-mate installation, is it possible to run mate-session with some debug flag or environment variable, so that then we see all the debug messages from the code, like: g_warning ("Could not connect to session manager: %s",
<alkisg> ...or is recompilation necessary to see those g_warning messages?
<flexiondotorg> alkisg Good question. I don't know off the top of my head.
<flexiondotorg> You can also ask in #mate-dev
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: found it; I put mate-session --debug in mate.desktop
<alkisg> ty!
<ordo> Hey there! Firstly, I really tried to find this info, but no luck - maybe I'm not that good at googling things :/
<ordo> Anyway, back to the question: I'm using Ubuntu MATE (default setup) 16.04 and I wonder if it is possible to make windows switching (using alt+tab) to behave as it is in Unity, that is: windows are groupped by type and I can switch between windows of the same type by using alt+tilda. Right now, all windows are separate and this is really inconvinient for me.
<lhtd> Hello, I have a sort of bug with tilda. After using it for a while, the default hight and width change. So when i'm not of full-screen it will occupy more space on the screen than it did at the beginning.
<ordo> (tumbleweed) :)
<mate-in-media> Installing 16.10 mate,  after a couple hours and about 90% done, appeared to hang up. How patient should i be?
<Slown> Hey guys
<Slown> what's going un with the latest updates ?
<Slown> it's really a mess
<Slown> hey guys please
<lmike> Slown: what latest updates?
<Slown> the latest kernel I mean
<Slown> 4.8.0-42
<lmike> I've also upgraded to 4.8
<lmike> but I see no issues...
<Slown> the updates from today I mean
<lmike> well, I got 4.8.0-42 a couple of days ago
<lmike> so far so good
<xakh> hello! Quick question, does anyone have a good resource on getting the PiTFT to work with the Ubuntu Pi edition for the 3B? A quick google hasn't yielded much information.
<xakh> I like using Ubuntu, and the MATE environment, over Raspbian and their slightly modified LXDE they've taken to calling "Pixel" for some reason now, and I was just wondering if anyone had experience getting this sort of thing working.
<xakh> also if this is a question more for #raspberrypi or somewhere else lemme know, but last time I posted asking for help regarding Ubuntu MATE they basically all just said "If you want it to work use Raspbian lol duh"
<sixwheeledbeast> Is there a reason why it doesn't just work? I don't know a lot about them
<sixwheeledbeast> Ah so looking at it they link you to an installer which installs a repo with a modified kernel to allow the TFT to work. This could be why there are no simple instructions for getting it working.
<sixwheeledbeast> TBH neither MATE or LXDE is very touch screen friendly. They're very mouse/desktop driven.
<fishbowlkraken> yeah, the modified kernel just crashes the thing
<fishbowlkraken> also, yeah, MATE isn't that great for touch friendliness, though I used it without much issue on the official 7" screen.
<fishbowlkraken> Sorry, Ididn'
<fishbowlkraken> oops, sorry, sixwheeledbeast, I didn't see the notification you'd replied. Apparently Raspbian has support for the screen in its latest release, but I'm not sure what I specifically need to port over to get the thing running on Ubuntu.
<fishbowlkraken> Also, I plan on using an old Xbox chatpad I picked up for cheap as a keyboard with the system, so the touchscreen would be secondary, but I'm trying to do one incredibly dumb thing at a time, haha.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-17
<nicklas_> i happened to remove the emblems on the default icons in home. is there any way to get the emblems back in mate?
<nomic> on the panel?
<nicklas_> nah, in caja
<nicklas_> i can show you
<nomic> how did you remove them
<nicklas_> http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=9163ddn750sf00j0bbt2.png
<nicklas_> i moved them to my google drive by mistake
<nicklas_> when i moved them back, the emblems were gone
<nomic> whats missing
<nicklas_> the emblem in the icon
<nicklas_> you know, speaker on music, arrow on downloads
<nicklas_> and such
<nicklas_> not a separate emblem, the emblem that is in the middle of the icon
<nomic> ask in forums
<nomic> cos
<nomic> i don't even know what is missing
<nicklas_> right clicking and going to properties doesnt help
<nicklas_> ok :-) hehe
<nicklas_> look in your own home directory, you dont see any difference on the icons?
<nomic> i use nautilus
<nomic> also
<nomic> i aint on mate .. xfce
<nomic> mate is on pis
<nicklas_> in mate?
<nicklas_> ah
<nicklas_> i actually prefer thunar
<mate|5554> ubuntu mate
<mate|19389> hi
<mate|19389> is there any ubuntu users telegram groups?
<mate|19389> up?
<alkisg> Wait a couple of hours for answers... :)
<alkisg> Not all people watch the channel continuously
<mate|67720> hey i am new
<irget> Pozdrav !!!
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> >(
<nick__> hi i am installing wine on a 32 bit ubuntu eith terminal the microsoft terms of use comes up how do i agree ?
<ouroumov> hi nick__
<ouroumov> I'm not sure, what do you see?
<nick__> i see the terms of use and at the bottom it has <ok> but i can"t get out i close terminal and then wine is bot installed
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, how important is it for you that the UM GRUB menu is pretty?
<flexiondotorg> Why do you ask?
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, I think it's of limited interest and is frequently a source of problems.
<flexiondotorg> What problems?
<Akuli> i always remove the grub theme package :)
<ouroumov> Graphics problems when using weird screen setups
<Akuli> e.g. gray box showing up while the os loads
<Akuli> well that too
<ouroumov> The text mode is fullproof, but the graphical BRUG often screws up
<ouroumov> Case in point: https://ubuntu-mate.community/uploads/default/optimized/2X/3/3bcc4fc85711405619b8993a4fa8973f16b7952f_1_574x500.png
<ouroumov> s/BRUG/GRUB/ *
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov Feel free to prepare a merge proposal with your recommended changes :-)
<Akuli> is ubuntu mate's source/build scripts/whatever on github?
<flexiondotorg> It's all in the package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-artwork
<Akuli> i would suggest just not having the grub theme package installed by default
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, ehm, I don't know how to do that, but the recommended change is basically to uncomment GRUB_TERMINAL=console in /e
<ouroumov> int /etc/default/grub *
<flexiondotorg> Source is here - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-artwork
<Akuli> ouroumov, the grub theme would then be installed without ever being used
<ouroumov> Yes, I realize that.
<Akuli> currently the theme installs and uninstalls cleanly, so i think it's just the matter of what's installed by default
<ouroumov> Akuli, if the theme package is not installed by default then grub fallback to console mode?
<Akuli> i think so, at least it does in 16.04
<Akuli> try removing it and see what happens
<Akuli> i mean, in 14.04 :D
<ouroumov> I don't have a trusty box handy
<ouroumov> what's the name of the package in zetsy?
<Akuli> i meant, try 16.04
<Akuli> because i know it works in 14.04
<Akuli> i was kind of unclear
<ouroumov> grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate - GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (ubuntu-mate theme)
<Akuli> yes, that noe
<Akuli> one
<ouroumov> Akuli, flexiondotorg  I confirm removing grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate in 17.04 doesn't appear to break anything and has the desired effect.
<Akuli> great :) so we can at least recommend it to everyone unless someone feels like creating a pull request or whatever the thing is in launchpad
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov What does the GRUB screen look like if you do that?
<Akuli> like in sane ubuntus :) plain text
<Akuli> not a command line of course
<Akuli> i believe roughly like this https://www.linuxforum.com/attachments/figure-01-jpg.155/
<Akuli> i think that's good, there are easy instructions for beginners and nothing unnecessary
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, https://i.imgur.com/r579UvZ.png
<ouroumov> It's still the background Ubuntu-MATE color, but full console mode, and sure, with no logo.
<ouroumov> It's still not the same branding as vanilla ubuntu with the purple background
<ouroumov> The boot option list is correctly displayed: https://i.imgur.com/aignIJu.png
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov Can you raise a bug please. We are in feature freeze so I need to bug reference for changes :-)
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, okay, I'm on it
<Akuli> why can't it just be a github pull request :(
<flexiondotorg> Because to change this I have to modify the seeds that create the meta-packages and tasks that build the iso image.
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1673845
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1673845 in ubuntu-mate "grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate should not be installed by default" [Undecided,New]
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov Thanks.
<mate|42161> k
<nomic> z.z.z.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-18
<SIEVE> hello
<nomic> sup
<SIEVE> What is best way to eh...well...use tor browser
<SIEVE> I'd think a rpi would be good if I dont login to any type of email or anything personal\
<SIEVE> then if i think i get caught, lol, burn the sdcard LOL
<mate|2882> hello humans
<kriston> How do I enable vino-server in Ubuntu 16.04?  I've enabled it in dconf-editor but it still isn't starting up as in older versions of Ubuntu.  When I start it up from command line as /usr/lib/vino/vino-server it works.
<kriston> Found it, put /usr/lib/vino/vino-server in the startup applications list, but it prompts for keyring which makes it less useful. I will move to TigerVNC instead.
<yanmengkai> ???
<mate|65238> hi
<mate|65238> which is the latest build of Ubuntu Mate 17.04?
<mate|65238> and can i switch between my Nvidia GPU and Intel GPU?
<mate|65238> any help would be helpful
<plaindave_> I wonder why the Software Boutique doesn't have the ability to search.
 * alkisg would prefer to have gnome-software preinstalled instead...
<Burazen> plaindave_ you need to update the software boutique
<Burazen> plaindave_ after that the search function will appear
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<operator> hi
<Burazen> hello
<ouroumov_> hello Burazen, operator
<operator> Hi all, who not sleep xD
<ouroumov_> operator, are you in russia or is it a VPN/Tor exit node?
<operator> ouroumov, ну да, из Раши, откуда ж ёщё)))
<ouroumov_> Right, so it's midnight in Rachi, google says, indeed it's late. ^^
<operator> ouroumov_, yes, 00:02
<ouroumov_> Here in France it's only 10PM
<operator> ouroumov_, too use real connection?)))
<Burazen> 10pm in Serbia too
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-19
<Lindo> ahoy
<Lindo> So iv got a question i suspect i could google.
<Lindo> is ubuntu mate the same as ubuntu, in termes of getting it to work_
<Lindo> like the same 'base' but different packaging
<alkisg> Lindo: ubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-mate etc all have the same base and packaging, and the difference is the desktop environment, like, the menu, the windows, a few tools etc
<Lindo> thats good to know, i recon ubuntu is one of the big communities
<alkisg> ubuntu is the biggest of them, yes. Ubuntu-mate is for more tranditional users, more lightweight etc
<Lindo> completly new to this linux thing, so i need all the help i can get to get set up with cs>go and just functionality
<alkisg> If you want games, better to use windows
<Lindo> yeah, thats what i got from reading a bit, that this was a more lightweight system, wich i guess i want for gaming performance
<alkisg> It's possible to set up some games in linux, but that comes after you like it for the rest of the stuff
<Lindo> hehe
<alkisg> gaming performance isn't very related to the desktop environment
<Lindo> yeah, but i dont really have a windows license, and now my win7 is fucking up all sorts of ways
<Lindo> not licensed this that blah blah warnings all over
<alkisg> OK
<Lindo> I recon il install this mate thing, it looks nice enough for me, i guess its just a matter of getting used to this new, for me completly ilogical filing system and such
<alkisg> It has an "advanced menu" in the settings that looks a bit like the windows xp menu
<Lindo> the \controll center\_
<Lindo> ?
<alkisg> system > preferences > appearance > mate tweak
<Lindo> uh, i liked this 'advanced' menu checkbox
<Lindo> meh, i got to vacume ;{
<Lindo> ay ayy
<alkisg> ya yaa
<Lindo> ana, so you say linux isnt good for gaming preformance
<Lindo> how bad is it? i really only play CS:GO, and i know it atleast starts
<alkisg> !winehq
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<alkisg> See there for each game you care about
<lindo> ayy so i was in the middle of the install sorry
<lindo> uhm, anywhoo, i encountered my first problem on the reboot. it wanted an encryption password or somthing on the 'startup' window, befor the user interface with mice
<lindo> well, the keyboard didnt work
<lindo> allso, i need to start it with 'nomodeset' from the thumb drive, in order for my computer not to go black, and starting up and shutting down all the usb ports over and over again
<lindo> >D
<shafaat> Hi. Anyone facing issues with Software Boutique?
<shafaat> I am new to UbuntuMate and I am not able to install any software from Welcome -> Software Boutique
<shafaat> It gives: Package doesnot exist error
<shafaat> for any software
 * alkisg always does `sudo apt install gnome-software` and doesn't use boutique...
<shafaat> let me try it from Mate Terminal.
<shafaat>  sudo apt-get update
<shafaat> after running this, software boutique started working
<shafaat> Thanks @alkisg
<alkisg> Eh, np
<alkisg> :)
<musicalcoder> hey all - I just had to do a fresh install of UM - and I only had 16.04.1 - if I do a dist-upgrade will that take me to 16.10 or 17.04 alpha?
<Larry_b> Good Afternoon all. If someone is a available for a quick question
<Larry_b> i am on the latest version (17) of mate but my ALT + RMB is interfering with blender app
<Larry_b> I have looked online and tried changing mouse OS binding to SUPER instead of alt and foudn a lot of good (dated) info on this
<Larry_b> but nothign I try seems to work. is there another system that handles the ALT MOUSECLICK functions
<Guest36879> Question: Is there a way to make clicking in the empty part of a scroll bar the same as page down and page up? I rarely want to go exactly to the place in a document proportional to the scroll bar position.
<PawelF> Hi
<PawelF> Can anyone help me with basic network troubleshooting?
<PawelF> I'm having problem with USB LTE modem
<Guest36879> It seems this place is not active and lacks resources to answer questions. Goodbye.
<drdog> Anyone have any idea why 17.04 is showing two icons in the tray?
<drdog> wifi icons, that is...
<Inops> Hi all. I've just recently installed 16.04. I'm having problem with Qt programs. Their menu dropdowns. when on my secondary monitor, popup a good distance down from the menu buttom (e.g. 'File'). This seems to be an example of this bug: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-29278 (see this for an example). Anyone aware of how to fix this?
<swift110> hey all
<Inops> Hi all. I've just recently installed 16.04. I'm having
<Inops>       problem with Qt programs. Their menu dropdowns. when on my secondary
<Inops>       monitor, popup a good distance down from the menu buttom
<Inops>       (e.g. 'File'). This seems to be an example of this bug:
<Inops>       https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-29278 (see this for an
<Inops>       example). Anyone aware of how to fix this?
<mate|18972> Hi
<mate|18972> Anyone here
<mate|32576> Hello
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-12
<syii> Hi all
<kernal> hey
<syii> Im new to Linux
<kernal> nice
<syii> Im looking for a new OS for my family
<kernal> me too kind of
<syii> we have 5 PCs currently and we need 1 or 2 more
<syii> So windows is just too much for everyone
<kernal> wow
<kernal> that's a lot of devices
<syii> well we have 5 kids
<syii> I testing out Ubuntu Mate and I'm really liking it so far
<kernal> cool
<kernal> have you tried elementary OS?
<syii> no I went with Ubuntu because it looks to have a lot of software supported for it, Mate has a nice easy to use software boutique
<syii> I thought that it would be good for a new Linux user
<mido> hi
<usuario> kfkf
<usuario> hola
<usuario> hola
<usuario> hola
<usuario> hola
<usuario> hola
<kendell> has anyone had issues with mate setting media players like audacious and conversion applications like soundconverter as their default file manager, causing mounted drives to open in them instead of caja? You can of course override this in preferred apps, but those applications aren't file managers, and how can mate think they are? Something in the .desktop files maybe?
<kendell> looks like ubuntu mate switched greeters, display managers. But they switched to one that is accessible out of the box, and looks really nice too.
<soundmaster80> I am curious and I am not familiar with CSD. Will this possibly help with using dark themes on firefox in regards to Textareas, etc?
<SeanHub|1509> Hi gusy
<SeanHub|1509> guys*
<diogenes_> hi
<SeanHub|1509> Im just wondering, how do i merge the bottom panel with the top?
<SeanHub|1509> I want no panel at the bottom
<SeanHub|1509> Is cool, done it
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-13
<mate|93440> Greetings I am Russell trying this chat feature out
<mate|555555> hi
<mate|555555> need help     how  run    "traceroute     aaaa"  ,     "traceroute     bbb"   "traceroute     cccc " command in bash ,,,    like windows bat file
<vlt> mate|555555: You can write a shell skript containing the command line by line. If you mark that file as "executable", for example by running `chmod +x your_file` you can run it afterwards: `./your_script`.
<vlt> mate|555555: Not that in order to run it you need to specify either the absolute or relative path to the file. The file alone is not enough to execute it. That's a security measure.
<vlt> s/Not/Note
<mate|555555> this time saying    ' (argc 2) `-   ??
<mate|555555> thank y answerd
<vlt> mate|555555: What did you do before you got that message?
<mate|555555> thank y answerd
<mate|555555> ""    /bat.sh: line 1: $'\r':
<kendell> I'm trying to fix a weird bug that seems to affect mate and most display managers. If you have a sound theme which has sounds for logging in, and when the system is ready for logging in, neither the display manager nor mate play them. Should thie be fixed in mate, or the display managers, or in the sound libraries used to play the sounds, called libcanbera? That would fix  it for al desktops and display managers, not j
<kendell> lick greeter. Sorry if this is greek to everyone.
<vlt> mate|555555: I don't understand anything of your last message.
<mate|555555> "traceroute    google.com >    /root/Desktop/son1.txt   -n    "
<mate|555555> "traceroute   facebook.com >    /root/Desktop/son2.txt   -n    "
<mate|555555> "traceroute     youtube.com >    /root/Desktop/son3.txt  -n     "
<mate|555555> and go onn    son4 5 6 7 ...  son 580 domain iptables auto generated
<mate|555555> in windows line by line  bat file working
<kendell> well, to try to simplify it, if you have sounds that are supposed to play when you log in, called desktop-login, your desktop, mate in this case, is supposed to play it when you log in. But it doesn't. There's also a sound that plays wht the login screen shows up, called system-ready. But it doesn't play either. Is this a mate bug, or a bug in the underlying sound library mate uses, called libcanbera?
<mate|555555> in linux how do this
<mate|555555> this is for iptables for ufw  but  i cant
<mate|555555> in my plan   pc will connect  allow only top 500 sites  and its routes
<mate|555555> ok thanks..  problem is  windows character encoder  // no showing but theris weird chars..
<mate|555555> thats blocking bash things.. :D
<mate|555555> good days all..
<detherious> steam powered ist working. can i get help?
<diogenes_> help with steam?
<detherious> yes its a video game hub and installer
<diogenes_> detherious, type in: /j #steam
<detherious> in the terminal?
<diogenes_> no
<diogenes_> here in the chat
<detherious> nothing
<diogenes_> u using hexchat?
<detherious> yes
<diogenes_> did you type here in the chat: /j #steam
<diogenes_> did you press enter?
<detherious> yes
<diogenes_> ok now you did
<diogenes_> now ask your question in that channel
<mate|31489> Hello :)
<mate|31489> I hope this is the right place to ask...
<mate|31489> Does someone know how to change the I2C baudrate in Ubuntu Mate, running on a Raspberry Pi (3)?
<nekoseam_> Cupertino is a great layout
<chrisis> Hallo
<chrisis> try to start firefox, fresh install of ubuntu on raspy2 with update & upgrade - FF start with crash reporter, again and again
<alkisg> chrisis: it's a known bug for firefox in rpi
<alkisg> Use firefox esr, or the last version offered by xenial, not by xenial-updates
<alkisg> I don't know why they're not fixing this after so many months
<chrisis> thank you very much alkisg, i will try that
<alkisg> np
<chrisis> okay, i did it, i got firefox esr, firefox starts, i can use it. but to be honest, that was a way to complicate.
<PenguinProblem10> Hi. Is anyone about that would be able to let me know if a fix for Wine has been made yet?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-14
<mate|13732> can anyone help me set my DNS?
<mate|13732> It's defaulting to Comcast garbage
<mate|13732> guess not, too late at night I suppose
<Rabbitnightmare> can you please not have global menu
<Rabbitnightmare> it is the single most annoying feature in any OS
<Rabbitnightmare> just because Apple does something doesnt mean its a good idea
<Rabbitnightmare> its actually annoying as fuck
<alkisg> +1 about not having global menu :D
<pass_> Thank you for the UM experience. So far so good. I just migrated from Mint, so I am curious about the differences and of course similarities
<Guest51840> dear friends
<Guest51840> got an script error after the start, i made a screenschot
<Guest51840> how can i send it, best regards. using raspi3 with ubuntu-mate
<alkisg> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<vlt> alkisg: What is meant by "global menu"?
<alkisg> vlt, I replied to: (06:31:29 πμ) Rabbitnightmare: can you please not have global menu
<alkisg> Global menu is when the application menus go to the top panel instead of their normal position
<alkisg> It's something Unity had, and MacOS has
<vlt> alkisg: Ah, ok. Now I understand.
<vlt> +1 against global menus :D
<mate|43160> Hi, I hope, that somebody may help me.
<mate|43160> My fn-keys for the backlight dont work and I already made the changes in grub
<mate|43160> does anybody have another idea?
<guest-xczndq> tttttttttttt555555555577777777000000ßßßß
<guest-xczndq> ffgpgßbüßhgjoh0h            ko0öäößfffgfffff                                                              yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy                                                              vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv                                                                    v
<guest-xczndq>                                        vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv                                                                    ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc                                                                               ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<guest-xczndq> gfh
<guest-xczndq> jhgj
<guest-xczndq> hzjg
<mate|4545> wesh
<mate|4545> hello
<mate|4545> hi
<mate|4545> anybdy ?
<mate|4545> plz
<mate|4545> i need help
<mate|4545> ur mom gay
<mate|86138> i'm stuck in the matrice
<mate|86138> plz
<mate|86138> help
<mate|86138> jzeogesr
<detherious> hey does anyone know where i can learn programming and anything else about linux os. i want to get familiar with commands aas well as doing IT for this.
<lluis> hola
<lluis> alguien me echa un cable para instalar firefox desde el terminal ?
<diogenes_> !es | lluis
<ubottu> lluis: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mate|18068> hi
<ole_denmark> hello friends  some here programming with python i have a problem with lpt trying to gt 8 small led's to light
<ole_denmark> from 0 to 256
<ole_denmark> 1 2 4 8 16 32 64 128
<lemur2018> hi
<lemur2018> i need help moving the taskbar from top to bottom on ubuntu mate netbook theme
<kernal> is it right click / move ?
<lemur2018> i got it thanks kernal
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-15
<mate|77280> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhOKW
<mate|77280> Hello, I need assistance with my ubuntu mate download
<kernal> shoot
<mate|77280> The welcome screen is not working neither is the software boutique and my Firefox browser keeps crashing I do have Internet I can see I am connected
<kernal> wow
<kernal> that sounds horrible
<kernal> sorry bud
<qwererfrrthyty> https://ufile.io/i8yw2
<qwererfrrthyty> 18.10 64, vlc4.0
<richard> hi
<Guest833> hi
<doge-doge> anyone here update ff v59 that just came out?
<kernal> not yet
<doge-doge> I'm trying to find confirmation that the the new ff desktop icon is fucked
<doge-doge> resizing the icons using ctrl+mousescroll-up/down on the desktop doesn't appear to work anymore
<doge-doge> rebooting, deleting the shortcut, and re-adding the shortcut from the menu all produce the same hilariously-large new ff icon
<doge-doge> is there another way to re-size the desktop icons on the fly or do you have to use the dconf editor?
<kernal> LoL, I should leave the ubuntu-mate as I don't use it anymore
<doge-doge> um yeah
<doge-doge> btw, ff59 is worth the upgrade anyway since it's on an USN: https://usn.ubuntu.com/3596-1/
<doge-doge> or esr...your choice
<m4t> doge-doge: you could try manually changing the icon
<m4t> e.g.: find find /usr/share/icons/ -name 'firefox*'
<m4t> -find
<m4t> actually those are just generic ones, /usr/lib/firefox/browser/chrome/icons/default/ has a couple sizes
<m4t> dpkg -L firefox |egrep 'png|svg'
<doge-doge> it appears that default128.png is the static icon in that last directory
<doge-doge> I'm using the moka icon theme anyway as this theme behaves normally
<doge-doge> is everything working for you?
<m4t> haven't received the update let, lemme check
<doge-doge> yep it's out for sure, it's even on the recent USN
<m4t> yeah im dl'ng
<doge-doge> you on 17.10?
<m4t> yes, and yes it's huge
<m4t> hahaha
<m4t> manually changing it to /usr/lib/firefox/browser/chrome/icons/default/default48.png looks normal
<doge-doge> so the icon did auto change to a larger version for you as well?
<m4t> i just have it on my panel and it looks the same there
<m4t> i didn'
<m4t> t have it on my desktop
<doge-doge> try a desktop shortcut
<m4t> yeah that's what i tried, i said it was huge
<doge-doge> from the menu
<doge-doge> oh ok
<doge-doge> I thought you meant the downloadd lol
<m4t> o
<doge-doge> go in caja and then browse the desktop folder and increase and decrease all the icons using your icon. I'm assuming that may get pixelated but I'm curious if it otherwise resizes from caja
<doge-doge> the static icon stays the same and it looks hilarious in caja
<m4t> stays the same yep
<doge-doge> your icon? maybe you need to select an .svg instead
<m4t>  /usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps/firefox.png is a new file in 59
<alkisg> doge-doge: I haven't read all the discussion, but are you having an issue with the firefox icon, or with all icons on the desktop, which could be hidpi related?
<doge-doge> just the new ff desktop shortcut icon
<alkisg> OK
<doge-doge> different icon themes make the icon behave normally like Moka
<doge-doge> and high-contrast theme as well, all the rest use the static icon
<doge-doge> never touched hidpi, only an issue after updating to v59
<alkisg> Is that on 17.10/
<alkisg> ?
<doge-doge> yeah
<doge-doge> language packs and plugins disabled. typical extensions.
<alkisg> And do you have the same issue in the guest account?
<alkisg> I just updated my 16.04, no issues here
<doge-doge> nah never set one up
<alkisg> You don't need to set it up
<alkisg> You just select guest in the login screen
<alkisg> Or in the session menu
<alkisg> You don't even have to log out to use the guest session
<doge-doge> I've got a 16.04 as well, but can't update till tomorrow
<jdzfqlwr> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<jdzfqlwr> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<jdzfqlwr> doge-doge herbmillerjr marlinc wasMitNetzen markb1 ubot9 ubergoose himmAllRight ne4rd Blackisle m4t os2mac DalekSec micahg y0sh Mistah_Meow Drone Hobbyboy Astro7467 excalibr White_Light Tawonga SolarAquarion hggdh james000- drh_ jcarr alkisg Pennth huhlig popey krismaguire flexiondotorg swift110-phone_ karjala marosg ubottu pizzaops cyphermox ergosomnic71 TaZeR ubuntulog3 lord4163 karlthane moondoggy jlacroix sixwheeledbeast wxl vlt t
<ole_denmark> good morning  i need help with my programming
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate is not a programming channel... there are a lot of programming channels in freenode though
<ole_denmark> alkisg hello but i try and try on alle channels but no people give me answer
<alkisg> ole_denmark: well, that's as much as IRC can help you :)
<ole_denmark> i have tried on all python channels
<alkisg> You can also try forums, paid teachers etc etc
<ole_denmark> alksg ok thanks
<ole_denmark> by by
<alkisg> bye
<markomate> Hello
<alkisg> Hello
<swift110-phone_> Hey
<ole_> #!/usr/bin/env python
<ole_> import os
<ole_> import  parallel
<ole_> p = parallel.Parallel() ## open LPT1
<ole_> p.setData(0xff)
<ole_> dieser programme ist mein anfang aber i bekomme fehler
<ole_> fehler ist import parallel
<ole_> sudo python port.py
<ole_> swift-phone   hey
<piscionerig> yo dudes
<bellantonea> eeee
<youthcenter> hey guys
<diogenes_> hey
<youthcenter> Maybe anyone can help me with the rc.local file on the developer version of Ubuntu Mate 18.4
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<youthcenter> Ok thanks. Normally the rc.local file is in the etc folder, but there is noone. So I just copied one there but actually it is not working fine...
<youthcenter> the code in the file is:
<youthcenter> bin/cp -a /home/default/jugend01 /home
<youthcenter> lets try it again with the code:
<youthcenter> bin/rm -rf /home/jugend01/
<diogenes_> !patience | youthcenter
<ubottu> youthcenter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pi4> Hallo
<twosky2000> somebody has a link to egpu setup on linux? Heard that mister Wimpress is playing around with it...
<twosky2000> Ubuntu Mate is really great! i got my gf switch to it and works like charm. Bye together
<Boyette> hi
<pickwickian> I have a friend that needs to do some volunteer work for his college curriculum.  Any chance the community could use someone to help with documentation?
<angelo> HELLO
<angelo> HOW WILL INSTALL SKYPE UBUNTU 16.04
<angelo> 32 BIS
<angelo> i NEED HELP SOON
<diogenes_> angelo, with 32 bit you can only use the skype extention
<diogenes_> it has no 32 bit binary for linux
<angelo> YES
<angelo> i DIDN'T LOCK FOR ANYTHING PART
<angelo> FOR 32 BIS
<diogenes_> so do you wanna use skype extension?
<angelo> YES
<Boyette> https://askubuntu.com/questions/978489/installing-32-bit-version-of-skype-on-ubuntu-16-04
<diogenes_> there you got a link^^^
<Boyette> :p
<angelo> i AM GOING TO SEE
<diogenes_> angelo, if you fail to install it according to the link, come back, we will install the extension.
<Boyette> just another solution
<angelo> i i DID NOT WORK OUT
<angelo> i NEED OTHER SOLUTION SOON
<diogenes_> angelo, ok
<diogenes_> is it a new fresh installation of ubuntu?
<angelo> i CAN NOT INSTALL SKYPE
<angelo> i LOST DEPENDENCIA
<diogenes_> angelo, did you understand my question?
<diogenes_> what is your native language?
<diogenes_> oh chile
<diogenes_> spanish
<angelo> i AM SPEAK SPANISH
<diogenes_> angelo, so listen to me
<diogenes_> do you understand my question?
<diogenes_> how long ago did you install ubuntu?
<angelo> yES
<angelo> FINISH
<diogenes_> it will be difficult
<diogenes_> !es | angelo
<ubottu> angelo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<angelo> I STADY SPEAK ENGLISH
<diogenes_> you didn't understand my question so it will be very difficult to help you
<diogenes_> better ask in those spanish channels
<angelo> i AM UNDERSTAND ENGLISH
<diogenes_> then answer my previous question
<angelo> CAN YOU HELP ME?
<angelo> I NEED INSTALL UBUNTU SKYPE
<diogenes_> turn off caps first
<angelo> THE PAGE OF SKYPE ONLY IT DID HAVE FOR SKYPE 64 BIS
<angelo> I NEED SKYPE FOR 32 BIS
<linx123> nn
<linx123> rn
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-16
<james> Hello
<Guest88593> So, eh, I'm kinda having audio desync problems on the RPi3 release of Mate.
<Guest88593> I just fixed it so that it would play audio through my HDMI so yeah
<Guest88593> It's desync on Youtube, anyways
<kaleb> dick
<koa> So i found this..
<Guest76134> So now being known as guest what is this place!?
<koa_> Woo
<diogenes_> Guest76134, and previously you was known as?
<sixwheeledbeast> IRC
<koa_> My name went back to Koa, it should be fine for now.
<koa_> We are using the rasperryPi's for random stuff in class and i stumbled across this.
<diogenes_> omg, this is an entire plague with PIs, they have almost taken over the world
<koa_> Save yourselves!!
<koa_> D:
<koa_> So how is everyone on this fine morning?
<diogenes_> so far so good
<diogenes_> what about you?
<koa_> Pretty alright myself, exploring Firefox for the first time. usually i use Chrome for everything.
<mate|68664> hello
<mate|68664> HELLOOOOOOOOO
<diogenes_> mate|68664, hello
<mate|68664> holiwi
<mate|68664> HOLAAAA PO
<mate|68664> how are you?
<koa_> :p
<koa_> So does this place get a lot of traffic chat wise?
<koa_> Nuuu, my only friend!
<koa_> Another question, is this only isolate for the raspberry pi?
<alumno__> los negro piaaaaaaaa
<hp> hello
<ubergoose> Rnr
<nimeta> hi
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-17
<polan> hi
<7GHAADSF4> when I first installed ubuntu-mate it was running amazing now just a couple of months later I'm having issues with speed
<alkisg> 7GHAADSF4: what cpu model? grep model /proc/cpuinfo
<7GHAADSF4> it is a dell 2120
<alkisg> That's not a cpu
<alkisg> If it's atom n550, that's extremely slow, 523 passmark score: https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Atom+N550+%40+1.50GHz&id=622
<alkisg> Recent CPUs have 6000+ score there, so it's 10 times slower than a recent i3
<nakamu> I have a question, does Mate 18.04 still have guest sessions like in 16.04?
<dipender> qq
<diogenes_> hi
<bas-nl> Hi there, anyone here who's got ubuntu-mate working on the new raspberry pi 3B+ ?  (released on pi-day :-)
<diogenes_> again PIs
<bas-nl> Working SD card on a 3B, doesn't boot beyond the rainbow screen on a 3B+
<usrshv> HI! sudo /usr/bin/update-manager - it will do work correctly? It is just like as: start a Software Updater as simple user and then, enter the root password in GUI dialogue?
<usrshv> Good Bye!
<dg_> good morning I get a statement when trying to update Ubuntu Mate on a 64 bit . Waiting for unatended upgrade. It stays like that for a long time
<cyzhang> hi?
<cyzhang> Can you hear me?
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> you voice is cracking
<cyzhang> Thank you :)
<mate|40481> Hi, I have a lttle question, is someone using ubuntu mate beta as daily driver? I know that this is a beta and can have bugs but in the virtual machine seems very stable, only some little issue
<q3e545t67uir6y> U-mate=L 17.10 64,W=windows xp pro 32 ru. At me so: when I come in L at me time shows for 3 hours less. After a few seconds, the ntp server sets the correct time. What I have: W + L, when I start at L time in the BIOS of the motherboard is set to the wrong time which is set to L (it is necessary to go into the BIOS and set the correct time). If I set the correct time in BIOS and go to W time, it is shown in W to be
<q3e545t67uir6y> correct and does not change in BIOS. In Windows, the time is synchronized once a week and the first information about the time is taken from Bios, if it is in the wrong bios then W shows the wrong time until it is synchronized in a week with ntp. What I did: changed the battery on the board, did not help, set the regional settings in L in the date and time section, chose the country and the city, did not help.
<q3e545t67uir6y> У меня так: когда я захожу в L у меня время показывает на 3 часа меньше. Через несколько секунд ntp сервер устанавливает правильное время. Что я имею: W+L, когда я запускаю в L время в биос материнской платы устанавливается на неправильное
<q3e545t67uir6y> время которое установлено в L  (необходимо зайти в BIOS и выставить правильное время). Если я устанавливаю правильное время в биос и захожу в W время показывается в W правильное и в биос не меняется. В Windows время синхронизируется раз в нед
<q3e545t67uir6y> елю и первая информацыя о времени берйтся с Bios, если оно в биос не правильное то и W показывает неправильное время пока не сенхронизируется через неделю с ntp. Что я сделал: поменял батарейку на плате, не помогло, выставил региональные
<q3e545t67uir6y> настройки в L в разделе дата и время, выбрал страну и город, не помогло.
<q3e545t67uir6y> Time Moscow
<q3e545t67uir6y> you need a motherboard name?
<q3e545t67uir6y> come=start
<q3e545t67uir6y> bios last from 2015 FM2 +
<jorian> Hello, I'm running the beta and accessing the desktop via x2go.  However, when running certain programs (vscode or firefox) I seem to be getting locks in x2go.  In particular, this is reproducible when I go to the download page for the ublock extension.  The sshd process spikes the cpu in the vm and the x2go session becomes unresponsive until I kill firefox from a second ssh connection.
<jorian> any tips on logs to check or troubleshooting to do for this?
<jean-michel> hy
<alkisg> jorian: wouldn't that be a question for the x2go developers, and not for #ubuntu-mate?
<alkisg> jorian: I think x2go-server isn't even in the ubuntu repositories...
<jorian> akisg: It's available in the ubuntu-mate software boutique.  I agree it's most likely on their end.  I've asked there as well.  Just asking here too in case anyone has ran into it.  I've not had this issue with fedora.
<alkisg> Heh, I was wondering why I didn't have the boutique; it's now snap-based, so I got rid of it when I removed snapd
<alkisg> I wonder if debian would be more suitable for me nowadays; I end up uninstalling all the ubuntu-specific bits of mate...
<q3e545t67uir6o> hwclock из util-linux 2.30.1
<q3e545t67uir6o> Trying to open: /dev/rtc0
<q3e545t67uir6o> Using the rtc interface to the clock.
<q3e545t67uir6o> Подразумевается, что аппаратные часы выставлены по UTC времени.
<q3e545t67uir6o> Ожидается тиканье часов...
<q3e545t67uir6o> ...получено тиканье часов
<q3e545t67uir6o> Drone bot?
<q3e545t67uir6o> 99% Drone bot.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-18
<Guest68720> looking for the search option in software center under welcome
<user_> cafeGREMLIN
<alkisg> teaSMURF
<mate|40621> I am trying to install vim but unable to do that as i receive following pop up
<mate|40621> Package 'vim' has no installation candidate
<alkisg> sudo apt install vim
<alkisg> If that doesn't work, what's the output of `apt policy vim`
<mate|40621> vim:
<mate|40621>   Installed: (none)
<mate|40621>   Candidate: (none)
<mate|40621>   Version table:
<mate|40621> Whenever i try to install a package it throws following msg
<mate|40621> cs@cs-vb:~/Desktop$ sudo apt install tmux
<mate|40621> Reading package lists... Done
<mate|40621> Building dependency tree
<mate|40621> Reading state information... Done
<mate|40621> E: Unable to locate package tmux
<mate|40621> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hgKE68y5lHv
<arm1e> Hi, is there a way to enable numlock on boot? I have found this setting in other DE's but cant find it in MATE
<alkisg> arm1e:  gsettings list-recursively  | grep numl
<alkisg> See the values it returns, and google them for the user interface involved, I haven't checked them
<arm1e> alkisg: of course! :p
<alkisg> i.e. org.mate.peripherals-keyboard remember-numlock-state true
<arm1e> that is set already, so should work after activating once I suppose.
<alkisg> Right,it should remember the last state by default
<alkisg> Or you can tell it not to, and always set it to on on boot
<arm1e> Will try and then reboot. Thanks for your help :). Nice release by the way. Only issue I can find is some apps not installing in the software boutique, but they are 3rd party and ppa's may not be compiled for 18.04 yet (telegram and insync)
<arm1e> HUD is tempermental too
 * alkisg uninstalls all the new fancy things like boutique, hud, ubuntu-mate-welcome, snapd etc...
<romaine> p
<johnny> ciao qualke italiano ?
<Guest78391> qualkuno italiano ?
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-11
<zippo^> Hi members of Ubuntu-members, how do I change a color of about:blank for Firefox?
<diogenes_> zippo^, change to what?
<zippo^> a color
<zippo^> current is white
<zippo^> but I want black
<diogenes_> zippo^, in your /home/username/.mozilla/firefox/xyzprofile make a forder called chrome
<diogenes_> in /home/username/.mozilla/firefox/xyzprofile/chrome create a file called userContent.css
<zippo^> ok
<diogenes_> in that file userContent.css paste the following: http://dpaste.com/1BPCCK2
<diogenes_> after that save, close the file and in Firefox address bar type the following: about:profiles and pick 'restart normally'
<diogenes_> and you should be having a black about:blank
<zippo^> I cannot find: folder "chrome", diogenes_
<diogenes_> zippo^, you need to create it.
<zippo^> yes, i am making...
<zippo^> it happen nothing, diogenes_
<diogenes_> zippo^, in about:config lok for: toolkit.legacyUserProfileCustomizations.stylesheets
<diogenes_> is it set to true or false?
<zippo^> false, diogenes_
<zippo^> Must I change to true?
<diogenes_> yes change to true and restart browser.
<zippo^> YES! It works, diogenes_ !
<zippo^> thank you
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<zippo^> effe edit, for the future
<zippo^> Done :)
<zippo^> Is it possible that I do manual sync an address book between Google Contacts and Thunderbird without extension of Thunderbird, diogenes_ ?
<diogenes_> zippo^, i use neither of those so can't help. sorry.
<zippo^> ok dio
<zippo^> Do I need a knowledig for theme make: CSS?
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-12
<RiekusR> anyone has multi gestures touchpad with ubuntu mate or is it not possible?
<sakrecoer> hi! i'm unsuccesfully looking for the command to disbale alt+right-click to resizee windows in mate.
<sakrecoer> comming from XFCE i used to have a little bash script that first disabled the short cut, ran blender and reenabled the shortcut when blender was shutdown...
<sakrecoer> but my serachin ahsn't let me find an equivalent command on mate
<sakrecoer> gsettings is present, and i found this: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences resize-with-right-button false
<sakrecoer> but it has no effect.
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-13
<zippo^> Does someone know how can I change color of the background from white to black: Software Boutique?
<diogenes_> zippo^, you need a dark theme for that.
<zippo^> I idd , diogenes_
<diogenes_> which one?
<zippo^> diogenes_, : https://ibb.co/rGN92Vk
<diogenes_> zippo^, run: ls /usr/share/themes | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> you gonna get a link, so share the link here.
<zippo^> via terminal?
<zippo^> I did
<zippo^> and?
<diogenes_> zippo^, yes run that in terminal and there will be a link as the output.
<diogenes_> paste the link in here.
<zippo^> ls /usr/share/themes | nc termbin.com 9999https://termbin.com/5etj
<zippo^> oeps
<zippo^> https://termbin.com/5etj
<diogenes_> zippo^, i don't see your Aangepast theme in ther, where is it? is it in ls ~/.themes
<zippo^> i saw that ./thmes is empty, diogenes_
<diogenes_> run: find / -iname Aangepast
<zippo^> I cannnot find, i got a many list
<zippo^> but i can use with xcalib
<diogenes_> zippo^, let's try this: sodo mkdir -p /root/.themes
<zippo^> sodo? do you use sudo, diogenes_ ?
<diogenes_> sudo cp -r /usr/share/themes/Ambiant-MATE-Dark /root/.themes
<diogenes_> yes sudo
<zippo^> i did
<diogenes_> now switch to Ambiant-MATE-Dark and see if boutique is dark.
<zippo^> ok
<zippo^> that happens nothing
<diogenes_> then you can't do nothing with it i'm afraid.
<zippo^> Than can I send a feedback to the team of Ubuntu MATE.
<zippo^> maybe in 20.04
<zippo^> I'm going to the supermarket, laters diogenes_
<kl4n> cc
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-14
<zippo^> Super (key) is WinLogo, kl4n ?
<erkan^> :O
<skookum> VPN use on a laptop. Is the expected behaviour that the wifi will drop the VPN connection when the laptop enters suspend (i.e. laptop closed) and will not resume the VPN upon wake-up? That's what I'm getting on 19.10 and it means I spend time closing certain tabs and programs before closing the lid.
<zippo^> niet ledigen maar leegmaken
<zippo^> hoe wijzig ik een woord?
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-15
<NerdyAnarchist> So I've got a few problems with MATE Terminal - first, when I'm trying to change the keyboard shortcuts (the switch tab defaults interfere with irssi), it just randomly closes. Also, setting the title of tabs does not actually change the title. They just stay as "Terminal"
